# Soy lecithin



## SoapSap (Jun 10, 2015)

I recently read in a thread, that I can no longer locate on the forum, information about Lecithin. I understand some soap-makers use Lecithin to help slow down tracing or prevent Ricing. I just ordered some Soy Lecithin and now need some info on how and when to use it. 

My hope is to use the right amount of Lecithin when I have a fragrance known to rice, seize or accelerate 

Input from anyone who uses Lecithin would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 10, 2015)

SoapSap, I have used lecithin to slow down trace.  I don't like it that much, it is super sticky/gloppy - sort of molasses like - and seems to make the soaps softer when unmolding.  But it did seem to delay trace, so I use it occasionally with FOs that I know are going to be a real PITA.  I usually add my FO to the oils, but with a super speedy FO,  I add it at thin trace with a tspn or less of lecithin ppo and switch over to using a whisk instead of the SB.  

I've always just added it to the batter directly, but it just occured to me that it might be easier to mix in if you reserve a couple of TBs of your oils and pre-mix it so that it blends into your batter more easily/quickly when you add at thin trace.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 10, 2015)

I never had good results using lecithin, but then again I've only tried it with a couple of my troublesome FOs. I used the liquid kind and it didn't scare my FOs into obedience one single whit. It gave a nice sheen to the look of my finished soap, though.

For what it's worth, I used 1 tsp. ppo, and I added it to my pot along with my hard fats as they were melting. 

It could very well be that I just didn't use enough, or that maybe there are better ways of adding it, or else maybe my particular FOs were the kind that would have seized no matter what I had tried to do, but whatever the case may be, 1 tsp. ppo was what others at the time said that they were using.

IrishLass


----------

